# Taxes for freelancer in Canary Islands



## Olgaz (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi, I hope somebody can help me with information. I´ve registered myself as a freelance professional here at the Canary Islands. I organise few art projects a year. Since my Spanish is very weak, I can´t understand completely which taxes I have to pay. Is it 250 EUR a month plus 5% VAT? Anything else? Please, help before I make a mess with taxes! 
THANKS!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Olgaz said:


> Hi, I hope somebody can help me with information. I´ve registered myself as a freelance professional here at the Canary Islands. I organise few art projects a year. Since my Spanish is very weak, I can´t understand completely which taxes I have to pay. Is it 250 EUR a month plus 5% VAT? Anything else? Please, help before I make a mess with taxes!
> THANKS!


the 250€ a month isn't tax - it's national insurance

you'll be paying income tax on top of that - I have no idea how that works - my OH's accountant does it for me 

I'd see a gestor tbh - that's what most spanish people do  - if you aren't working all year round there might be another way of dealing with this rather than paying out every month

the upside of paying your NI/autónomo every month though, is that you will be plugged into state healthcare & paying towards a pension


----------



## Olgaz (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks a lot!



I'd see a gestor tbh - [/QUOTE said:


> Who's gestor tbh?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Olgaz said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> Who's gestor tbh?


gestors do all your paperwork for you 

ask around locally for a recommendation or look in the _páginas amarillas_


----------

